# First cheese smoke



## mrchuckierock (Jan 14, 2014)

Finally had a nice day to try out the new AMNPS I got for Christmas. 













image.jpg



__ mrchuckierock
__ Jan 14, 2014






Picked up some mozzarella, cheddar, muenster and Monterey Jack on sale for $1.99 each. I couldn't pass it up! So I loaded the AMNPS with pitmaster's choice pellets and let it go for about 4 hours. Seems a bit long after what I've been reading, but for that price, I didn't mind experimenting with a smoke for that long. 













image.jpg



__ mrchuckierock
__ Jan 14, 2014






The temp outside was 46* the temp in the smoker peaked at 75*. I didn't notice too much of a color change on the cheese, but I did notice a beautiful smokey aroma. 













image.jpg



__ mrchuckierock
__ Jan 14, 2014






Don't have a vacuum sealer but I wrapped it in Saran Wrap and sealed it in a plastic bag. Now comes the hard part... Waiting to eat it! It's gonna nicely with some nice salami and crackers. Ooooooh I can't wait! Thanks for looking!


----------



## duffman (Jan 14, 2014)

Question for anyone out there. When I smoke some cheese, like I hope to in the near future, do I vacuum seal it and freeze it or do I vacuum seal it and keep it in the fridge. How long will it last in the fridge and or freezer? I was thinking of starting with just some cheddar cheese.

Also your smoked cheese looks great!!


----------



## mrchuckierock (Jan 14, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Question for anyone out there. When I smoke some cheese, like I hope to in the near future, do I vacuum seal it and freeze it or do I vacuum seal it and keep it in the fridge. How long will it last in the fridge and or freezer? I was thinking of starting with just some cheddar cheese.
> 
> Also your smoked cheese looks great!!



Thanks for the compliment! I sealed it and put in the fridge. From what I've read it can be stored in the fridge or at room temp. I'm not sure about shelf life though unfortunately. But from I've been reading, people have kept it for months or even years if it hasn't been opened since it's been smoked and sealed.


----------



## goliath (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

this is the REAL DEAL on cheese ... i think everyone here follows or stays close to this... never seen any one question this..

GOOD LUCK


----------



## mrchuckierock (Jan 14, 2014)

RACKRAT said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view
> 
> this is the REAL DEAL on cheese ... i think everyone here follows or stays close to this... never seen any one question this..
> GOOD LUCK



^^ yes that is an excellent reference for cheese smoking and aging. Reading that post is what made me want to try smoking cheese


----------



## knuckle47 (Jan 19, 2014)

Myself as well.... It is just such a commanding instructional guide and after 6 weeks, we have been gifted with a batch of excellent cob smoked cheddar and jack cheeses.  The first 6 went within 11 days of their ready date. Once again,  thank you Mr T!!

My delivery of pellets looks like I'm heating the house with them...haha

It is listed in the posting that freezing deteriorates the quality of the cheese so the fridge is it for me.  I can't see us waxing cheese currently as it doesn't last that long after it's maturation date to be over 6 months old. And while I can keep a few out of each batch to see how the taste changes, I enjoy lighting the tray and working outside in the cold while the smoker is puffing away.  So I pick up blocks on sale or at Costco and SAMs and the supermarket and just pack up an inventory.


----------



## mrchuckierock (Feb 3, 2014)

So its been 3 weeks since i made this post and now I'm ready to taste the cheese...


Perfect amount of smoke! The smoke fully permeated the cheese and didnt overpower the natural flavor of the cheese at all.













image.jpg



__ mrchuckierock
__ Feb 3, 2014






In this picture I have sliced the Cheddar and Monterey Jack Cheeses and served it with sliced Genoa Salami, pepperoni and toasted up some crostini's from leftover french bread


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2014)

That looks like a great spread!

Disco


----------



## mchar69 (Feb 3, 2014)

It sure does look delicious!  Gonna check out that link to smoking cheese.  Nice Q view as well.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2014)

DUFFMAN said:


> Question for anyone out there. When I smoke some cheese, like I hope to in the near future, do I vacuum seal it and freeze it or do I vacuum seal it and keep it in the fridge. How long will it last in the fridge and or freezer? I was thinking of starting with just some cheddar cheese.
> 
> Also your smoked cheese looks great!!


When it comes out of the smoker let it air dry uncovered for 24 hours before vacuum packing, Whether you freeze it or not will depend on how much you have smoked. In any case, once vac packed, keep it for at least a couple of weeks in the fridge to mellow. After that it is your judgement. A lot of the mass produced Cheddars have a high moisture content and will not age well. These will probably need to be frozen if they are being kept for more than a few weeks. Check the best before date on the cheese and be guided by that. More traditional matured cheeses will continue to age once smoked and so can be kept longer (some on here have kept theirs for 10 years +). You will know when a mass produced cheese in the fridge is at its eat by date as it will start to grow blue and white mold inside the pack. When it does this it will not mature any further but will just go bad. Freezing will keep the cheese for a year +.


----------



## mrchuckierock (Feb 3, 2014)

mchar69 said:


> It sure does look delicious!  Gonna check out that link to smoking cheese.  Nice Q view as well.



Thanks! It's well worth the research once you taste the finished product




Disco said:


> That looks like a great spread!
> 
> Disco




Thanks Disco! Perfect snack for snow day movie marathon


----------

